# Eingangs Optokoppler schaltet nicht



## yasvegu (26 März 2021)

Servus zusammen,

ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob es in diesen Bereich passt, oder in den Bauteil Bereich.

Mein Problem sieht aus wie folgt:
Ich will mit Hilfe eines Optokopplers ein Signal von einer Platine abgreifen.
Die Platine wird mit 24V versorgt und das bekommt galvanisch getrennt Signale.
D.h. die 0 V werden von einem externen Schaltkontakt auf einen Eingang der Platine geschalten.
Dieser Eingang wird mit einem Pull-Up auf definierte Spannung hochgezogen.
Gemessen an diesen beiden Kontakten werden etwa 22V, die 2V Spannungsfalls kommen denke durch den Pull-Up zu stande. Einen Schaltplan habe ich leider nicht, wird aber wohl ein 47k Pull Up sein.
Ich wollte nun in diesen Strang zwischen den 0 V und dem 22V definierten Eingang einen Optokoppler setzen, der geschaltet wird, wenn der externe Schaltkontakt schaltet.

Ohne den Optokoppler fliesen hier etwa 9,5 mA wenn geschalten wird.
Mein ausgesuchter Optokoppler benötigt bei 160mW, was bei 22V etwa 7,3 mA sind. 


Kann es nur am Leistungsbedarf meines Optokopplers liegen, dass die Spannung auf 13,5V einbricht, wenn sich dieser im Strang befindet? Zudem schaltet er nicht!
Obwohl die 22V und im Normalfall auch 9,5 mA zur Verfügung stehen.

Wo liegt mein Fehler?

LG und Danke euch im Voraus.


----------



## Heinileini (26 März 2021)

yasvegu schrieb:


> Einen Schaltplan habe ich leider nicht, wird aber wohl ein 47k Pull Up sein.
> Wo liegt mein Fehler?


Der Fehler besteht im Fehlen des SchaltPlans! Der fehlt uns leider auch ...


----------



## PN/DP (26 März 2021)

Der Optokoppler hat einen Vorwiderstand, d.h. er ist für 24V dimensioniert?
Ich würde den Optokoppler (Eingangsseite) parallel oder anstatt dem Pull-Up-Widerstand schalten, zwischen den Schalt-Eingang und +24V.

47 kOhm für den Pull-Up-Widerstand nach +24V ... hmmm ... durch den Widerstand könnten da höchstens ca. 0,5 mA fließen, wenn der Eingang auf 0V geschaltet wird. Wo Du die 7,3 mA misst ist mir unklar.

Harald


----------



## Oberchefe (26 März 2021)

Ist der Pullup außerhalb der Platine? Dann sollte man an den Farbringen erkennen, welchen Widerstandswert er hat. Generell ist ein Pullup immer ein Kompromiss aus
- welche Spannung will ich haben wenn der Schaltkontakt offen ist und
- welche Verlustleistung habe ich wenn der Schaltkontakt geschlossen ist.

Einen Optokoppler dimensioniert man nicht nach Verlustleistung sondern nach Strom und Schwellenspannung


----------



## Heinileini (27 März 2021)

Wie geht's jetzt weiter? 

Sollen wir alle unsere Stimmzettel abgeben, auf dem jeder seine Interpretation der in #1 umrissenen Aufgabe als Schaltung skizziert und der TE entscheidet, ob eine der Interpretationen stimmt (daher der Name StimmZettel ) oder seinen Vorstellungen zumindest nahekommt? 

Mit meiner Interpretation bin ich leider noch sehr am hadern ... die genannten 13,5V wollen da einfach nicht reinpassen ... 
Ist der OptoKoppler "an sich" überhaupt noch funktionsfähig? Oder ist es ein für den Betrieb in 24V-Schaltungen konfektioniertes Teil?


----------



## Gleichstromer (27 März 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:
			
		

> Wie geht's jetzt weiter?



... mit noch einer Interpretation verschwommener Kristallkugel-Bilder:

Soll der Optokoppler in Reihe mit dem 47k Pull-Up, müsste es ein 6N138 sein o. ä.  mit niedrigem Diodenstrom und hohem CTR.

Ausserdem "schaltet" der gemeine Optokoppler nicht, auf der Ausgangsseite muss auch eine Mindestbeschaltung mit Widerständen vorhanden sein, um ein Signal zu erhalten.

Das reicht für nen Samstag Morgen, jetzt muss der TE liefern.


----------



## Heinileini (28 März 2021)

Achtung, Tippfehler: statt 24 V in der Spalte gaaanz rechts, muss es natürlich 22,4 V heissen. Danke Harald!


----------



## PN/DP (28 März 2021)

Ja, so kann man es machen, wenn R1 klein genug (gewählt) ist.
Flüchtigkeitsfehler: wenn U2 > 0 V ist, dann muß U1 < 24 V sein, wg. U1 + U2 = 24 V

PS: die Schaltung des Phototransistors richtet sich danach, ob der nachfolgende Eingang stromziehend oder stromliefernd ist.

Harald


----------



## Heinileini (28 März 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Flüchtigkeitsfehler: wenn U2 > 0 V ist, dann muß U1 < 24 V sein, wg. U1 + U2 = 24 V


Stimmt, Harald, I1 = 9 mA habe ich ja auch mit 24 V - 1,6 V = 22,4 V und den 2,5 kΩ gerechnet.
Muss irgendwie mit der CopyPaste meine Brille verschmiert haben. 

PS:
Kleiner Exkurs in einen anderen aktuellen Thread (5V Signal Pegel aus 24 V SPS Signal (sps-forum.de)).
Worauf beziehen sich eigentlich die Begriffe 'stromziehend' und 'stromliefernd'?
Auf die "technische" StromRichtung oder darauf, ob sich das "BezugsPotenzial", also die "Masse", auf + oder auf - befindet?
Ich neige zu letzterer Betrachtungsweise.


----------



## PN/DP (28 März 2021)

Bei SPS-Digitaleingängen nach EN 61131-2 bezieht sich "stromziehend" und "stromliefernd" auf die Stromrichtung.
Ströme/Spannungen/Pegel siehe z.B. Beckhoff und Siemens


> Als Strom ziehend sind die Baugruppen bezeichnet, die die Eigenschaft haben, Strom aufzunehmen.



Ob nach Plus oder Minus geschaltet wird, wird z.B. bei Siemens "P-schaltend" ("sinking") und "M-schaltend" ("sourcing") genannt.



PN/DP schrieb:


> PS: die Schaltung des Phototransistors richtet sich danach, ob der nachfolgende Eingang stromziehend oder stromliefernd ist.


• "Stromziehend": Strom fließt in den Eingang hinein, typisch für SPS-DE, Optokoppler-Fototransistor nach +24V
• "Stromliefernd": Strom fließt aus dem Eingang heraus, typisch für TTL-DE, Optokoppler-Fototransistor nach 0V

Man kann natürlich auch absichtlich den Fototransistor in den jeweils anderen Zweig schalten, um mit Hilfe von zusätzlichen Pull-Up- oder Pull-Down-Widerständen das Signal zu invertieren/negieren.

Harald


----------

